# I got rid of my Atlas for a Ascent



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

I bought my Atlas back in March. I liked the look and the space in the 3rd row. When i first bought it, I loved it. Minor cons was the bad gas mileage. After a month, i had the suspension creaking noise, Ac not working, check engine light, and front bumper being warped. The dealer took a month attempt to fix the AC initially. Then the 3rd row AC was blowing warm air. I took the car multple times to the dealer, they took apart my center console, all the seats, and all carpeting. They still dont know whats causing the problem.

I decided to take a loss and trade it in for a Ascent. I cant waste my time going to the dealer every other month. The Atlas gave me stress. 

Wow, they dont give you any discount on the Ascent. I only had it for a day, it does feel a little smaller than the Atlas. I do have to admit, the 3rd row is more comfortable on the Atlas.

I will be getting rid of the accessories for the Atlas.
R line gas and brake pedal covers
3rd row back seat cover protectant.
Thule aero blade roof cross bars, 7503
Factory 18 inch wheels and tires. Practically brand new with only 100 miles on it.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Hope you have better luck with the ascent. I'd be interested in the pedal covers and third seat protectors. I assume those are what go on the back side of the third row seat?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

cgvalant said:


> Hope you have better luck with the ascent. I'd be interested in the pedal covers and third seat protectors. I assume those are what go on the back side of the third row seat?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Yes it goes on the back side of the 3rd row seat


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

I am shopping for an SUV and Atlas is on my list. For the price and generous warranty you can't beat it. Maybe you've got a lemon? I also looked an the Ascent, no offence but for a brand new model it looks outdated, especially the exterior. I hope it'll give you better reliability than Atlas. I am coming off MDX and that thing wasn't as reliable as I hoped. Five trips to the dealer in 15,000 miles, go figure.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

my coworker has had his Atlas in and out of the shop for months. Ours has been flawless ...


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

trade back once your ascent has around 70k miles or when your powertrain warranty is up. I dont trust CVT transmissions at all, i also hear once there is ANY issue it is 90% full replacement. By then hopefully all the kinks will be ironed out in that year  Sorry you got a lemon pretty much.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

> my coworker has had his Atlas in and out of the shop for months. Ours has been flawless ...


when did you both purchase them out of curiosity. thanks


----------



## wroclaw (Dec 20, 2017)

I have my Atlas for close to one year and I'm happy with it. 
Still out of curiosity I looked couple of times at Ascent forum http://www.ascentforums.com/forum/ ...and I was quite surprised to find how many issues this vehicle has. Especially considering it's on sale for just over a month and in popular opinion Subaru is more reliable than VW.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

wroclaw said:


> .....and in popular opinion Subaru is more reliable than VW.


By whose opinion? :screwy:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So much of these issues are related to the dealer not knowing how to get it sorted vs. VW making $hitty products. The third row AC, was it really an issue or just perceived? Mine isn't ice cold back there either. What do you mean exactly by "bumper warped"? Hope you like your Subi, they are nice vehicles!


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

How much for the aeroblades? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

wroclaw said:


> I have my Atlas for close to one year and I'm happy with it.
> Still out of curiosity I looked couple of times at Ascent forum http://www.ascentforums.com/forum/ ...and I was quite surprised to find how many issues this vehicle has. Especially considering it's on sale for just over a month and in popular opinion Subaru is more reliable than VW.


Because internet forums don't equal statistical datasets regarding "reliability"...they are great places for folks to come that have or think they hvae problems to vent, find solstice with others having the same issues, etc.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

While we're on the topic, here is an interesting article on cars.com comparing the two.

https://www.cars.com/articles/subar...las-the-family-suv-feud-begins-1420700698096/

Not really apples to apples here since their Atlas wasn't top of the line like the ascent was. I'll bet it would have scored even better if they used an SEL premium.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

That's a rough situation.

This is why I avoid "used" 1st year models. I came across a few, for a few $k in savings, but it always left me wondering what led to selling a new vehicle. There are a couple valid reasons...but not many.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

How much for cross bars?


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

gvan1998 said:


> I bought my Atlas back in March. I liked the look and the space in the 3rd row. When i first bought it, I loved it. Minor cons was the bad gas mileage. After a month, i had the suspension creaking noise, Ac not working, check engine light, and front bumper being warped. The dealer took a month attempt to fix the AC initially. Then the 3rd row AC was blowing warm air. I took the car multple times to the dealer, they took apart my center console, all the seats, and all carpeting. They still dont know whats causing the problem.
> 
> I decided to take a loss and trade it in for a Ascent. I cant waste my time going to the dealer every other month. The Atlas gave me stress.
> 
> ...


Which Atlas did you have and which model ascent. How do they compare in power and Handling and interior size


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

sayemthree said:


> Which Atlas did you have and which model ascent. How do they compare in power and Handling and interior size


Just read the test. The atlas seemed to be any easy win. My SEL premium was only 46,500. And has many more fear tubes than the SEL tested


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I wonder if the ACC issue was related to them not having the setting correct i.e. how close can you get to the car in front of you before applying the brakes.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

I am trying to get an Atlas 2.0T SEL and it's next to impossible to find one. The ordering process has been very vague too and no dealer will give me a straight answer about it. Gas mileage is a pretty big deal for me as I anticipate gas prices to sky rocket. 24 MPG combined vs 18-19mpg combined is a major difference. 

I have been looking at the Ascent, and since the engine across the board is the same, you get ~23mpg combined and get AWD to boot standard, it seems like a pretty good combination. I'm looking at Ascent in the limited trim with panoramic sunroof vs an Atlas SEL. They seem far more available at this point. 

Slowly getting turned off by the Atlas prospects. I am in no rush and as long as I get a car in ~3-5 months, I'd be happy, but no body at VW dealerships is being concrete with the ordering process. Few dealers here wanted 2500-5000 in deposit, which seemed outrageous for something I won't have for possibly 5 months. Then there is on other dealer that didn't seem to care about me putting a deposit, claims to have put the order in but not getting real concrete info. I just don't understand why VW is making the Atlas 2.0 SE and SEL trims so difficult to get. Very annoying. 

How is the third row seating in the Ascent?


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

RotationalAth said:


> How is the third row seating in the Ascent?



Third-Row Comfort

Winner: Atlas (16 points, Ascent 10)

Joe: "Comparing third rows by seating capacity is a classic case of 'specifications can lie.' Sure, the Ascent has the seat belts for three people versus only two in the Atlas, but that doesn't mean you want to put three people in the backseat, or two, or even one normal-sized adult. The two SUVs feel like they're competing in different size classes judging solely on third-row room. The larger Atlas has a third row I comfortably fit in, while the Ascent's third row is best suited for kids; my head hit the top of the inside, and my knees were practically in my throat."


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

We were also looking at the Atlas and preferred a 2.0T 4motion if they made it. Talked to a few dealerships and got the same vague ordering info and no discount offers. I was hoping they would offer it for the 2019 models but there's still no info.

So 2 weeks ago I tell my wife that the Ascents are starting to show up on dealer lots and she went and test drove one and loved it. We were comparing an SE w/tech vs the Ascent Limited and you get more features in the Ascent at a cheaper price. The extra 1.5in legroom in the 3rd row of the Atlas is not enough to sway the decision. So we're looking for the right deal on an Ascent now.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Itgb said:


> We were also looking at the Atlas and preferred a 2.0T 4motion if they made it. Talked to a few dealerships and got the same vague ordering info and no discount offers. I was hoping they would offer it for the 2019 models but there's still no info.
> 
> So 2 weeks ago I tell my wife that the Ascents are starting to show up on dealer lots and she went and test drove one and loved it. We were comparing an SE w/tech vs the Ascent Limited and you get more features in the Ascent at a cheaper price. The extra 1.5in legroom in the 3rd row of the Atlas is not enough to sway the decision. So we're looking for the right deal on an Ascent now.


I look at long term, warranty for first year model is big factor. Ascent also has CVT transmission right? So right there Atlas 2-Ascent 0. 

I cant bash it, never looked at it other than online or drove it. But my atlas can take corners great. I love the sound of the vr6 floored and watching my change fall out onto the road as i do so lol.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I agree with the comments about the third row. The Ascent and the Honda Pilot use this mini-van style third row seating arrangement that I don't like. I haven't seen the Ascent other than the pictures so I don't know how big the third row is. I prefer to only have 2 seats in that row. Because the third row is narrower than the second row in the Atlas, it can only really fit 2 people comfortably. 

If you can live with the room in the Ascent and like mileage, then that's the vehicle for you. I personally don't like CVT transmissions (having driven one the previous 11 years), but maybe the Ascent is okay. If you want more room and good gas mileage, and can live without AWD and higher tow capacity, then a 2.0T Atlas is the right vehicle.

It sounds like the ordering process for the Atlas is a little flaky at certain dealerships. It was flaky when I ordered mine too last July. I put a $500 deposit check down that wasn't cashed until I picked the vehicle up. I was also given a copy of the order sheet. They told me I would get it in October or November and I would be notified when a VIN# had been assigned. Then it magically showed up in September when I called to check to see if the VIN# had been assigned.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Where are you located*

Where are you located? I did a search and found sadly 1 2.0t atlas SEL in the country In texas. Strange that dealerships are taking 2.5k deposits in my area we take a 1k fully nonrefundable deposit.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*location*



RotationalAth said:


> I am trying to get an Atlas 2.0T SEL and it's next to impossible to find one. The ordering process has been very vague too and no dealer will give me a straight answer about it. Gas mileage is a pretty big deal for me as I anticipate gas prices to sky rocket. 24 MPG combined vs 18-19mpg combined is a major difference.
> 
> I have been looking at the Ascent, and since the engine across the board is the same, you get ~23mpg combined and get AWD to boot standard, it seems like a pretty good combination. I'm looking at Ascent in the limited trim with panoramic sunroof vs an Atlas SEL. They seem far more available at this point.
> 
> ...




Where are you located? I did a search and found sadly 1 2.0t atlas SEL in the country In texas. Strange that dealerships are taking 2.5k deposits in my area we take a 1k fully nonrefundable deposit.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> Where are you located? I did a search and found sadly 1 2.0t atlas SEL in the country In texas. Strange that dealerships are taking 2.5k deposits in my area we take a 1k fully nonrefundable deposit.


I am in central Florida (another reason I don't really care for AWD). I actually called that one Texas, and it has Captain's chairs (6 seater total) which I did not want. I wanted a 7 seater. Either way this has been a huge turnoff. I expected that I can walk into any dealership, and have a simple streamlined process for ordering a Vehicle at this day and age. 

Some Dealerships here outright lied and said that they cannot order the 2.0T SEL at this time. I found a dealer in Tampa that said they would do the order and request a $500 refundable deposit, which I thought was very reasonable. There problem is they don't seem to have any urgency or concrete info. They said they will send the Buyer's Order to me by the end of last week. It's been two weeks and no buyer order. Today they said the "order is active" but can't send a Buyer's order until they "find out with the MSRP for the Atlas is", which is very weird given the fact it is right there on VW's website. I didn't even put a deposit down, and it does not seem like they care. 

Just frustrated with this ordering process. It's like VW does not want my money. Some dealerships were outright rude because I was asking about the ordering process, fees and deposits like it is a big hassle. Now seriously considering the Subaru Ascent.


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Nothing wrong with the Ascent, as others have said - less third row room and the CVT being the downsides. In fact if you don't need a third row at all, just get the new Forester.

Not sure why VW is hung up on the ordering process, I am waiting for the 2019 order guide to be issued - still not out. You can get a build to order BMW, from Germany, in 6 weeks. Why you can't do the same for a car from Tennessee, makes no sense.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nyca said:


> .....Not sure why VW is hung up on the ordering process, I am waiting for the 2019 order guide to be issued - still not out. You can get a build to order BMW, from Germany, in 6 weeks. Why you can't do the same for a car from Tennessee, makes no sense.


Your lack of understanding of the process in not VW's fault.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

> Powertrain
> 
> Winner: Atlas (14 points, Ascent 10)


I hate CVT drive trains. That’s kills the suburu for me, that and the Atlas has better handling more room and a better drive train.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I kinda like CVTs

I find it hard to drive normal automatics smooth. I've been driving manual for too many years. I tend to lift throttle (just a bit) when the auto is about to shift (habit is hard to break). This tends to cause abrupt shifting.

I *think* with the Atlas I need to have a continuous slow squeeze of the throttle...previous autos from years ago (an A6) I had to quickly squeeze the throttle to the desired position and just hold there.

This is not to say I wish my Atlas was a CVT


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

sayemthree said:


> Which Atlas did you have and which model ascent. How do they compare in power and Handling and interior size


I had the SE ,V6 4motion
Power wise i dont feel any difference. The engine sounds better on the Atlas due to being a v6.

Atals feels and drives bigger. 3rd row on the Atlas is bigger but On the Ascent is not bad either. The trunk space witht the 3rd row up is about the same.

I know it has. CVT. But they have refined it, you cant tell that it is a cvt.

Ascent does way better in gas mileage, im averaging about 24 to 25 with mixed driving and i get about 450miles on a full tank of gas. On the atlas i was averaging 18 to 19 and get about 290 on a full tank


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

CVTs aren't a bad thing, just v. different feeling/sounding than a standard auto. Think about it..they can actually keep you motor in the ideal power band for acceleration or fuel economy. I had a Nissan Altima rental this week for a long trip, it's not that bad once are you used to it.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

gvan1998 said:


> sayemthree said:
> 
> 
> > Which Atlas did you have and which model ascent. How do they compare in power and Handling and interior size
> ...


That gas mileage is horrendous on the Atlas V6. 290 on a tank of 18.6 gallons?? Thats one of the main reasons why I am insisting on getting a 2.0T SEL. It has better combined gas mileage than the Ascent.

At current gas prices that right there is a couple of thousand dollars difference. If gas prices decide to shoot up again, that is even more drastic.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

RotationalAth said:


> That gas mileage is horrendous on the Atlas V6. 290 on a tank of 18.6 gallons?? ....


You measure efficiency by the miles per tank? :screwy:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> That gas mileage is horrendous on the Atlas V6. 290 on a tank of 18.6 gallons?? Thats one of the main reasons why I am insisting on getting a 2.0T SEL. It has better combined gas mileage than the Ascent.
> 
> At current gas prices that right there is a couple of thousand dollars difference. If gas prices decide to shoot up again, that is even more drastic.


The math involved in the mpg discussions here is challenging to say the least. I always ask...290 miles for how many gallons? The miles/tank discussion doesn't matter here. Saying "per fill up" is worthless. The Atlas will indicate it needs to be filled up (gas light on) at about 15 gallons if memory serves. MPG = miles driven/gallons filled up at the pump. So for 290 miles and 15 gal, you are at 19 mpg. What type of driving are these 290 miles for? I have 7K miles on our VR6 4Motion. We have seen 100% highway trips for hundreds of miles land 25+ mpg with normal driving habits (not hyper-miling) meaning cruise control, slightly over speed limit. In this scenario we would get near 400 miles on a "tank" (15 gal not 18.6). Around town, extreme short trips (a few miles taking kids to activities, grocery store, etc.) we have seen 15 mpg for a "tank" (15 gal not 18.6) and that will be 225 miles. The average we have seen over 7K miles (biased to city driving) is about 18 which is exactly what they advertise (17-23 range with 19 as the all-around 50/50).

The bottom line is that lack of math and the small tank is causing folks to lose their minds about the mpgs when in reality, it's exactly as advertised, about 19 overall with lower in town and higher on the highway. Most large vehicles don't do much better, and at most you are talking about 4 mpg on average more which for a 12K mile year, is about $200 more in gas for the Atlas, obviously more if you drive more. Trading in a car and eating all that depreciation to save a few hundred a year in fuel cost is laughable. I'll say it again, if the tank were 2 gallons bigger (or the light didn't come on until you had a gallon left) you wouldn't hear all this.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> The math involved in the mpg discussions here is challenging to say the least. I always ask...290 miles for how many gallons? The miles/tank discussion doesn't matter here. Saying "per fill up" is worthless. The Atlas will indicate it needs to be filled up (gas light on) at about 15 gallons if memory serves. MPG = miles driven/gallons filled up at the pump. So for 290 miles and 15 gal, you are at 19 mpg. What type of driving are these 290 miles for? I have 7K miles on our VR6 4Motion. We have seen 100% highway trips for hundreds of miles land 25+ mpg with normal driving habits (not hyper-miling) meaning cruise control, slightly over speed limit. In this scenario we would get near 400 miles on a "tank" (15 gal not 18.6). Around town, extreme short trips (a few miles taking kids to activities, grocery store, etc.) we have seen 15 mpg for a "tank" (15 gal not 18.6) and that will be 225 miles. The average we have seen over 7K miles (biased to city driving) is about 18 which is exactly what they advertise (17-23 range with 19 as the all-around 50/50).
> 
> The bottom line is that lack of math and the small tank is causing folks to lose their minds about the mpgs when in reality, it's exactly as advertised, about 19 overall with lower in town and higher on the highway. Most large vehicles don't do much better, and at most you are talking about 4 mpg on average more which for a 12K mile year, is about $200 more in gas for the Atlas, obviously more if you drive more. Trading in a car and eating all that depreciation to save a few hundred a year in fuel cost is laughable. I'll say it again, if the tank were 2 gallons bigger (or the light didn't come on until you had a gallon left) you wouldn't hear all this.



I don't think that the OP traded the car in due to the mileage, but rather due to other issues he had. 

If we are going to do math here, then driving 12000 miles per year, with a 2.0T atlas (24MPG combined), you would need 500 gallons a year. At current gas prices in my area ($2.7 a gallon), that comes out to $1350 a year. For the V6 (19mpg combined, although most reviews suggest 18mpg), making same assumptions, it will need 631.5 gallons a year. That comes down to $1705 a year. That over 5 years only, comes to a saving of $1775. That is basically a discount on your cost to own in 5 years right off the bat. 

Now if gas prices go up (which is likely given the escalating tensions with Iran), or you drive more than 12000, or if you plan to own the car for more than 5 years, the difference will even be more significant. I don't know about you, but if someone gave me a ~$2000 discount on my car over 5 years, Ill take it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> I don't think that the OP traded the car in due to the mileage, but rather due to other issues he had.
> 
> If we are going to do math here, then driving 12000 miles per year, with a 2.0T atlas (24MPG combined), you would need 500 gallons a year. At current gas prices in my area ($2.7 a gallon), that comes out to $1350 a year. For the V6 (19mpg combined, although most reviews suggest 18mpg), making same assumptions, it will need 631.5 gallons a year. That comes down to $1705 a year. That over 5 years only, comes to a saving of $1775. That is basically a discount on your cost to own in 5 years right off the bat.
> 
> Now if gas prices go up (which is likely given the escalating tensions with Iran), or you drive more than 12000, or if you plan to own the car for more than 5 years, the difference will even be more significant. I don't know about you, but if someone gave me a ~$2000 discount on my car over 5 years, Ill take it.


I agree with you on cost savings, believe me. Does anyone have real-world data to support a combined mpg for the 2.0 of 24? My point is that sure, you get better mpgs with several other vehicles over the Atlas, but for a large SUV, I don't think many with that much room will be any better. Sure, smaller SUVs with less room like the Subi, Hyundai, Mazda, etc. get better but they are also smaller inside and if you are buying the Atlas, I presume you need the room otherwise, why spend the extra money on gas as you point out. The 2.0 doesn't allow 4Motion which is a deal breaker for many, including me. I would have been fine testing the 2.0 and may have been happy with it's performance and if possible, would have rather had something more fuel-efficient to save some money as you point out. But I spent $44K on a vehicle so a few hundred more a year isn't a deal breaker for me and if it is/can't handle fluctuations in gas prices, I question whether you can actually afford a $40K+ vehicle in the first place. It does better than the Honda Odyssey we replaced. I will say again, I think there is some confusion on this board with the small gas tank equating to abysmal gas mileage and if the tank were a little bigger and folks saw 400 miles on a tank even around town, nobody would be fussing about a large vehicle that gets 19 overall mpgs.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I agree with you on cost savings, believe me. Does anyone have real-world data to support a combined mpg for the 2.0 of 24? My point is that sure, you get better mpgs with several other vehicles over the Atlas, but for a large SUV, I don't think many with that much room will be any better. Sure, smaller SUVs with less room like the Subi, Hyundai, Mazda, etc. get better but they are also smaller inside and if you are buying the Atlas, I presume you need the room otherwise, why spend the extra money on gas as you point out. The 2.0 doesn't allow 4Motion which is a deal breaker for many, including me. I would have been fine testing the 2.0 and may have been happy with it's performance and if possible, would have rather had something more fuel-efficient to save some money as you point out. But I spent $44K on a vehicle so a few hundred more a year isn't a deal breaker for me and if it is/can't handle fluctuations in gas prices, I question whether you can actually afford a $40K+ vehicle in the first place. It does better than the Honda Odyssey we replaced. I will say again, I think there is some confusion on this board with the small gas tank equating to abysmal gas mileage and if the tank were a little bigger and folks saw 400 miles on a tank even around town, nobody would be fussing about a large vehicle that gets 19 overall mpgs.


I agree with your point, but if I really wanted an AWD, I would have probably went with the Ascent. At the end of the day, you do what works for you obviously. For me, living in Florida, AWD is not important. As far as what I can afford, I don't want to sound obnoxious, but I make enough to buy an Atlas every three months in cash without a loan (in addition to pay all my other expenses). I still live by trying to be as practical and keep as much savings as possible. I don't fault people for complaining about significant gas price difference, no matter how much one makes. 

As far as real world data, the only place I could find was here: 

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-20t-fwd-test-review

They seem to have gotten 23mpg, so very close. They even got better high MPG than rated, at 27mpg.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I've noticed similar mileage (V6 FWD).

I've only used the on-board "average since start", not a manual calculation. I'm at approx 1400 miles and I was going to start tracking mileage after 2k.

I've seen 26 mpg on a longer trip (150 mi) and sometimes 15 mpg in the city with the short trips.

Average is around 20ish


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*buyers orxer*

The thing about the buyers order is they cannot send one until they get an invoice from VW for the Atlas


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> The thing about the buyers order is they cannot send one until they get an invoice from VW for the Atlas


Thanks for the info. Either I ended up deciding to buy the only new 2.0T SEL (without captain chairs) I can find in the entire continental US, and not for a crazy price (~39400 before taxes and fees). Unfortunately I have to pay 975 for shipping which is expected. Hope I have a better experience with it than the OP! Very excited.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

RotationalAth said:


> I agree with your point, but if I really wanted an AWD, I would have probably went with the Ascent. At the end of the day, you do what works for you obviously. For me, living in Florida, AWD is not important. As far as what I can afford, I don't want to sound obnoxious, but I make enough to buy an Atlas every three months in cash without a loan (in addition to pay all my other expenses). I still live by trying to be as practical and keep as much savings as possible. I don't fault people for complaining about significant gas price difference, no matter how much one makes.
> 
> As far as real world data, the only place I could find was here:
> 
> ...


So I don’t want to be obnoxious either, but in the “prices paid” thread you indicated you put $3K down on your new Atlas. Above, you mention that you could buy a new Atlas every 3 months in cash. I’m curious as to why you financed? Was there some large incentives to finance the purchase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

tbgti said:


> So I don’t want to be obnoxious either, but in the “prices paid” thread you indicated you put $3K down on your new Atlas. Above, you mention that you could buy a new Atlas every 3 months in cash. I’m curious as to why you financed? Was there some large incentives to finance the purchase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because I got 1.9% APR deal. I can put my $40000 in my brokerage and roughly have net return of 4-9% a year. Basically I am making money of VW's loan.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Because I got 1.9% APR deal. I can put my $40000 in my brokerage and roughly have net return of 4-9% a year. Basically I am making money of VW's loan.


Bingo. As long as you ahve the cash/discipline, why not?


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess I’ve always kind of gone the other way - gone are the days when a dealer will give you a better deal if you pay cash. Several incentives are tied to financing because VW is making good money off of it. With the Atlas, I ended up getting a slightly better deal by financing $10K at a 3-something percent interest rate knowing that I’ll pay it off after the 90 or 120 day mark. 

For me, I think it is more the emotional part of it. While it might not make good financial sense, I feel good knowing that I own the vehicle outright. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

tbgti said:


> I guess I’ve always kind of gone the other way - gone are the days when a dealer will give you a better deal if you pay cash. Several incentives are tied to financing because VW is making good money off of it. With the Atlas, I ended up getting a slightly better deal by financing $10K at a 3-something percent interest rate knowing that I’ll pay it off after the 90 or 120 day mark.
> 
> For me, I think it is more the emotional part of it. While it might not make good financial sense, I feel good knowing that I own the vehicle outright.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that. Everyone is comfortable with what they do. Sadly you are right, Cash is a liability these days when purchasing a car, not a benefit.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I just filled up the Atlas VR6 4Motion. Got 350 miles and 23 MPG on the last "tank" because I filled up when the light came on. Lots of highway driving.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

RotationalAth said:


> Because I got 1.9% APR deal. I can put my $40000 in my brokerage and roughly have net return of 4-9% a year. Basically I am making money of VW's loan.


 I got that deal too. And even though I like to make a good deal and save money I am not a real Whiner when it comes to miles per gallon. How are other option was a ford expedition or Chevy Tahoe which do not get any better miles per gallon


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

sayemthree said:


> I got that deal too. And even though I like to make a good deal and save money I am not a real Whiner when it comes to miles per gallon. How are other option was a ford expedition or Chevy Tahoe which do not get any better miles per gallon


Demanding better gas mileage is not whining. You are posting on a thread about the Ascent, which has better gas mileage than the V6 Atlas. The Ford expedition and Chevy Tahoe are full size SUVs, and the Atlas is mid size. They are not in the same category. For a Mid size SUV, the Atlas V6 is one of the worst in its category. 

Here are alternatives to an Atlas V6 (18/25):
- Atlas 2.0T (22/26)
- Mazda CX-9 (22/28)
- Toyota Highlander: (21/27)
- Toyota Highlander Hybrid: (29/27)
- Honda Pilot: 20/27

That's just some alternatives. All have better gas mileage.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Demanding better gas mileage is not whining. You are posting on a thread about the Ascent, which has better gas mileage than the V6 Atlas. The Ford expedition and Chevy Tahoe are full size SUVs, and the Atlas is mid size. They are not in the same category. For a Mid size SUV, the Atlas V6 is one of the worst in its category.
> 
> Here are alternatives to an Atlas V6 (18/25):
> - Atlas 2.0T (22/26)
> ...


While I agree the Atlas isn't a "full-sized" SUV, it is much larger than the SUVs in your list in terms of overall interior space and more importantly the third-row and cargo area. So to be fair, it's not an apples to apples comparo you have IMHO. Certainly from a gas mileage standpoint the 2.0T Atlas is more attractive than the VR. My guess is they will do some re-configuring over the next few model years to get either the existing 2.0 more available and in AWD or just replace the VR with something more modern/fuel-efficient.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> replace the VR with something more modern/fuel-efficient.


I believe it will be a plug in hybrid that uses a 3.0T (new turbo VR6 from arteon) matted to an electric engine. This will get you enormous torque and power as well as very good gas mileage thanks to the battery- not to mention probably 30-50 miles of pure electric drive for city like commutes. Not bad except for the price which I'm sure will run at least 55-60k (yikes)


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> While I agree the Atlas isn't a "full-sized" SUV, it is much larger than the SUVs in your list in terms of overall interior space and more importantly the third-row and cargo area. So to be fair, it's not an apples to apples comparo you have IMHO. Certainly from a gas mileage standpoint the 2.0T Atlas is more attractive than the VR. My guess is they will do some re-configuring over the next few model years to get either the existing 2.0 more available and in AWD or just replace the VR with something more modern/fuel-efficient.


Agreed on both points. The Atlas interior is definitely an advantage, and definitely on the large end of the mid size spectrum. I personally like a balance of size and gas mileage. Where you would like to be on that spectrum is a personal choice. Either way, I am very happy with my choice of an Atlas 2.0T as it achieves both of these things for me. Hopefully my deal goes through.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hedgehodge said:


> I look at long term, warranty for first year model is big factor. Ascent also has CVT transmission right? So right there Atlas 2-Ascent 0.





sayemthree said:


> I hate CVT drive trains.


You guys talk about Subarus CVT like its been around for 100 years and you've owned 10 of them. The lineatronic has a bad history, but it is now a very good CVT that has been constantly updated model after model. And with the artificial shift points, you would not even know it was a CVT anymore. While the jury is still out on long term towing strain, take it easy on the CVT until you drive the ascent.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I had similar situations regarding VW dealers and ordering/inventory.

The closest dealer (that I first went to) was completely honest and straight forward with discounts, timelines, and ordering. He explained the issues with ordering and the backlog. He was giving me a rough estimate of 3+week up to a few months (with no guarantee) when other dealers were quoting 2 days.

I was swayed by other dealer "discounts", "rebates"...etc. I went to multiple dealers (spent days). They would have attractive prices listed (and when I spoke to them)...only to be thousands off when the actual negotiations started. One of these other dealers I made an offer and they accepted. They ran my credit and approved everything. I was going to go back to the dealer in a couple days (it was 200+ miles away) to finalize everything. They wanted me to put a non-refundable deposit but would not tell me the interest rate. I told them I don't feel comfortable putting a deposit when I don't know the rate (the sale was dependent on VW financing...I already had financing through my credit union). The next day I couldn't get a hold of any of them...i tried to call a number of different people. The day after that the salesman called and said they sold it to another person because I didn't put a deposit.

My original dealer gave me a fair discount and an initial offer for my trade-in that took hours of negotiations at other dealers.

These "other" dealers really do give VW (and car salesmen in general) a bad name.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ouch!!! https://www.forbes.com/sites/jensen/2018/08/11/recall-subaru-says-some-owners-will-get-new-vehicles/


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Geez, Accordion Ascent


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

At least they are offering new vehicle unloke VW who likes to hide problems.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gvan1998 said:


> At least they are offering new vehicle unloke VW who likes to hide problems.


Can you show any evidence that VW hides problems more than any other make?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

gvan1998 said:


> At least they are offering new vehicle unloke VW who likes to hide problems.


VW also doesn't have vehicles with insufficient welds...


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

yeah, I think the replacement is required since they cannot correct the issue.

My assumption is...if they could correct it without replacing the vehicle then they would.

It seems like a big "oops"...but I believe these types of issues usually crop up with new vehicle lines. Usually QA catches it though. Good thing it was caught before anybody was hurt.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gvan1998 said:


> At least they are offering new vehicle unloke VW who likes to hide problems.


 yeah, really,? You are going to compare the problems you had with the Atlas to a very big safety concern with the Ascent? The only reason they are probably offering a whole new vehicle as a CYA so that not every ascent owner sues them. That is a big liability!


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> yeah, really,? You are going to compare the problems you had with the Atlas to a very big safety concern with the Ascent? The only reason they are probably offering a whole new vehicle as a CYA so that not every ascent owner sues them. That is a big liability!


Dieselgate enough said.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gvan1998 said:


> Dieselgate enough said.


Oh Please haha! They were just the first one to get caught. Look how many manufacturers have emerged about emission cheating since then. 

So are you getting a new car?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V508-8422.PDF

Description of Remedy :
representative, and if the vehicle is missing any spot welds, the vehicle will be replaced with a new one. There is NO physical remedy available; therefore, any vehicles found with missing welds will be destroyed.
How Remedy Component Differs N/A from Recalled Component :
Identify How/When Recall Condition On July 22, 2018, corrected software programming was implemented on was Corrected in Production : the 20


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V508-8422.PDF
> 
> Description of Remedy :
> representative, and if the vehicle is missing any spot welds, the vehicle will be replaced with a new one. There is NO physical remedy available; therefore, any vehicles found with missing welds will be destroyed.
> ...


Wow. That is scary. Not sure why the car will have to be "destroyed" hopefully, they can recover the equipment, what a waste.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Wow. That is scary. Not sure why the car will have to be "destroyed" hopefully, they can recover the equipment, what a waste.


Yup it is. Imagine if one of those vehicles that had missing spot welds was in an accident prior to Subaru finding this out and issuing a statement. And since the structure potentially is weakened, let's just say the outcome was 0 survivors, I can only imagine the scenario afterwards. I'd take a warped bumper or a CEL as an issue over a potential compromised structural integrity of the car

https://www.motor1.com/news/262475/subaru-destroys-recalled-ascent/


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Yup it is. Imagine if one of those vehicles that had missing spot welds was in an accident prior to Subaru finding this out and issuing a statement. And since the structure potentially is weakened, let's just say the outcome was 0 survivors, I can only imagine the scenario afterwards. I'd take a warped bumper or a CEL as an issue over a potential compromised structural integrity of the car


I think you are imagining the effect of the missing welds is far greater than it is. Any vehicle built prior to 2005 would be much weaker.


----------



## mdwilson2003 (Aug 17, 2018)

*How is the Ascent?*



gvan1998 said:


> I bought my Atlas back in March. I liked the look and the space in the 3rd row. When i first bought it, I loved it. Minor cons was the bad gas mileage. After a month, i had the suspension creaking noise, Ac not working, check engine light, and front bumper being warped. The dealer took a month attempt to fix the AC initially. Then the 3rd row AC was blowing warm air. I took the car multple times to the dealer, they took apart my center console, all the seats, and all carpeting. They still dont know whats causing the problem.
> 
> I decided to take a loss and trade it in for a Ascent. I cant waste my time going to the dealer every other month. The Atlas gave me stress.
> 
> ...



How is the new Ascent?? Hopefully it's not affected by the recall for missing welds!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

27.5 mpg over 120 miles with 5 people, gear, and a large Yakima box on roof. Cruise and 60 avg speed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

gvan1998 said:


> I bought my Atlas back in March. I liked the look and the space in the 3rd row. When i first bought it, I loved it. Minor cons was the bad gas mileage. After a month, i had the suspension creaking noise, Ac not working, check engine light, and front bumper being warped. The dealer took a month attempt to fix the AC initially. Then the 3rd row AC was blowing warm air. I took the car multple times to the dealer, they took apart my center console, all the seats, and all carpeting. They still dont know whats causing the problem.
> 
> I decided to take a loss and trade it in for a Ascent. I cant waste my time going to the dealer every other month. The Atlas gave me stress.
> 
> ...




Problems from Subaru forum: https://www.ascentforums.com/forum/137-subaru-ascent-complaints-issues-problems/1915-problem-list.html


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

I bought my Atlas V6/SE/w-tech back in the middle of March 2018... I have had zero problems with the vehicle... It has been as perfect a new vehicle that I have ever purchased in my 50 years of buying new vehicles, of which my first one was a 1967 VW Beetle... My new Atlas doesn't even have a single rattle anywhere, interior or exterior... I am easily annoyed by interior rattles and this is my first new vehicle that didn't have at least one annoyance... Maybe I got a good build on a good assembly day so I consider myself lucky, but I can't be the only one... Mine was built in late December of 2017... There are two recalls on my vehicle that are minor and will be taken care of at my next service... The rear seat belt latch recall doesn't affect me as I have never used child seats, so my anchors cannot be damaged, and, the other one is for the emissions label which is no big deal... As far as gas mileage, I'm okay with the 20 mpg I average in overall driving... Lots of slow small town neighborhood driving, mixed with highway driving at 65 to 80 mph... I averaged about the same in my 2011 Ford Flex which even had the same size gas tank (so does the current Explorer)... The driving dynamics and power are more than adequate for my usage, it handles better than my Flex, and, every other SUV I test drove before buying the Atlas... The safety features that come with the tech package work well, and, are not as annoying as those on some of the other vehicles I drove... What was great was that I could get the tech package on a V6 SE/FWD at minimal cost,as I didn't want a sunroof, leather, and, had no need for AWD... In just about every other SUV I test drove, I had to move up to a more expensive model with stuff I didn't need just to get the safety features I wanted... I guess it is each to their own, but I hate CVT transmissions... I had two 2007 Nissan Maximas and hated that transmission in both of them... I don't care that it is 11 years later, I still hate them as I test drove A Pathfinder with one, and my friend's 2017 Forrester and still hated them... Also, I wasn't thrilled with the 9 speed transmissions in the Pilot and Traverse I test drove... While the 8 speed in the Atlas isn't perfect, it was the best of the bunch in my opinion... 

Good luck with you Ascent... You might just be surprised that Subaru's, so called bullet proof reliability, is now just that, "so called"... They have had more than their share of problems over the past few years with both the CVT and head gaskets... 

I guess my first full year with the Atlas will tell me how happy I will be with the vehicle in the coming years... Usually, most problems show up within the first year... However, it is nice to know that I am covered by a 6 years/72K transferable bumper to bumper warranty... Based on my current driving habits, I will be covered for a full 6 years of not having to worry about paying for a major repair...


----------



## rodolan (Jan 17, 2007)

gvan1998 said:


> I bought my Atlas back in March. I liked the look and the space in the 3rd row. When i first bought it, I loved it. Minor cons was the bad gas mileage. After a month, i had the suspension creaking noise, Ac not working, check engine light, and front bumper being warped. The dealer took a month attempt to fix the AC initially. Then the 3rd row AC was blowing warm air. I took the car multple times to the dealer, they took apart my center console, all the seats, and all carpeting. They still dont know whats causing the problem.
> 
> I decided to take a loss and trade it in for a Ascent. I cant waste my time going to the dealer every other month. The Atlas gave me stress.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking how bad did you get hosed on your trade value?


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

I warned people back in January how small the supposedly "biggest Subaru ever" Ascent felt.. when I personally sat in the preproduction Ascent at the DC Auto Show. The second row is smaller than the Atlas.. and the 3rd row is essentially useless for real adults. 3rd row space is so cramped, that you need to move the second row seats all the forward for an adult to sit back there.. which would then render the 2nd row useless. I was also not impressed with the interior or exterior.. both felt old and bland.. way too much classic Subaru. I must admit that Subaru didn't cheap out like VW did inside.. with hard plastics all over the cabin.. and did a great job choosing higher quality materials. but at the end of the day interior space, comfort & tech were our priorities.. and the Atlas wins there all day long. Things like LED headlights which are standard on the Atlas.. cost big money on the Subaru and are available only on the most expensive model. If you want a nicer interior on the Atlas.. then VW will be glad to point you to the Audi dealer where the Q7 is available for only $25K more. 

Thats not to say the Atlas is perfect.. average fuel economy and underwhelming engine choices are its biggest cons. But the pros are 98cu/ft of cargo room, real next gen tech (like the all digital dash) and masculine looks still make it a sure winner. For those who calculated it would cost $2000 more to drive the V6/AWD Atlas over the course of 5 years.. keep in mind that its also pretty easy to get a 10% discount off the MSRP of the Atlas (around $4000 for our 2018 SEL 4Motion). You are probably going to pay full price for the 2019 Ascent. Finally the 6yr/72k B2B warranty seals the deal and addresses any concerns I had with VW reliability. I do believe the Ascent will depreciate slower.. but our primary concern was buying a vehicle that fits our needs today not 7-8 years from now when its time to trade it for something else. 

I know the OP got rid of their Atlas because either the dealer was incapable or it was a lemon.. But ours has been problem free. And if I had to make the same purchase decision all over again right now.. I'd still choose the Atlas and its wouldn't be a close decision. About the only other vehicle I would consider right now over the Atlas is the recently refreshed 2019 Honda Pilot.. and it still would probably be too small and too-minivan like to seriously consider. Until Toyota announces a redesigned Highlander for the next generation (with a much bigger 3rd row and Apple CarPlay).. the Atlas is still what I consider the Best Buy in the large 3 row crossover (Atlas, Ascent, Highlander, Pilot, Transverse, Explorer, Pathfinder, Durango). 

Like sedans.. crossovers generally come in S, M and L sizes. Don't confuse large 3 row crossovers.. with midsize 3 rows crossovers that are new to the market. A midsize crossover is much smaller and a test drive quickly reveals that. There are also compact crossovers like the HRV, CHR, Escape, Trax.. which are true small size. When you mention midsize crossovers.. people immediately think of 2 row Crossovers like RAV4, CRV, Edge, Murano, Sante Fe, Blazer, etc.. but forget some midsize crossovers are now available with a 3rd row (Tiquan, Rogue, Sorento, etc). My guess is the 3rd row in these vehicles are for meant for small children or emergency uses only. The entire reason we were in the market for a fullsize 3row crossover.. was that my wife was pregnant with twins and her mother was moving in to help.. which means we needed something where a real adult would fit into the 3rd row. The wife did not want a minivan! And neither of us were interested in poor mpg or pick truck like ride with a fullsize SUV like the Tahoe, Expedition, Armada, Sequioa. 

The summary on the Cars.com nailed the Atlas vs Ascent comparison IMO: _"Overall Winner: Volkswagen Atlas (223 Points, Ascent 214)
Kelsey: "I'm a little surprised the scores were just 9 points apart. In my mind's eye, the Atlas walked away with this. It realizes the promise of a family SUV: Roomy seats, lots of storage space and capable drivability. The Ascent has better quality and a few more family-friendly features, but it misses the mark on some must-have qualities in this class."_


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^spot on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

*Trade-In Value*

Hello,

I have been keeping up with this thread and noticed someone inquired about Atlas Trade in Value.

Ironically, we may be going thru this right now. Not trying to hijack original thread.

My wife wants a 2018 VW Beetle SE, which the Dallas VW dealer is shipping from South Texas right now from another VW Dealer for us to view.

This is the same dealer we purchased our 2018 Atlas SE Tech R-Line back in February. We added running boards/mud flaps/tint/stripes to financing with zero down with VW Credit on Atlas. So I asked the Dealer how much for the trade of the Atlas (kinda joking, but at same time, we don't know if we want to trade Atlas or Acadia Denali). The dealers top value on our Atlas was $32k for trade. The vehicle has less than 500 miles on it. Wife and I work from home and she doesn't drive the Atlas at all since February. So looking at $8k difference of payoff, that we owe, or finance 120% on Beetle, if we go that route.

Here is funny thing. So I asked how much for 2015 Acadia Denali with 28k miles on it and in excellent condition. They same VW dealer offering $29k for trade on Denali.

We were shocked, so our brand new 2018 low mileage Atlas only worth $32k on trade and almost four year old Denali worth $29k on trade. WTH??? Can anyone explain that, LOL. We financed over $40k six months ago for Atlas. In late 2014, we bought the Denail for $44k. :banghead:


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

DFWatlas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been keeping up with this thread and noticed someone inquired about Atlas Trade in Value.
> 
> ...


I think a V6 FWD SE tech with R line probably can be had brand new for ~ 35-38k before Taxes and fees. Here is an example for one priced on the lower end :
https://www.lindsaycars.com/new-Alexandria-2018-Volkswagen-Atlas-36L+V6+SE+wTechnology-1V2FR2CA4JC548758

It seems like you paid on the high end for that. You may have gotten a much better deal on the 2015 Acadia than you did on the Atlas from the dealers. Taxes / added fees and other things do not count towards your car value. Add to that the dealer will mark it down to turn a profit to sell a used car, regardless of how many miles you have on it. If the dealers around are selling new SE Tech R-lines for 35-38k, a used one has to be slightly less no matter how good of a condition it is.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

And that's why you don't buy new cars and not keep them forever. I can't imagine taking that big of a bath on a car. You can also sell it outright for a bit more and not take quite the hit that you will on the trade-in.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

DFWatlas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been keeping up with this thread and noticed someone inquired about Atlas Trade in Value.
> 
> ...


I had this situation when we traded an 2018 SEL Premium Tiguan for the SEL Premium Atlas. A lot of the dealers I contacted wasnt able to give me a value I was comfortable with because they were highly relying on the KBB value. The SEL premium TIg at the time is not showing up in the system.. Basically, the value they gave me was equivalent to and S or SE trim. of course, I did not go for it. I knew I was going to be in the negative but I had a number in mind on where I was comfortable with to pay the difference. You just have to shop around, target larger dealerships as they are most likely be able to provide you with bigger discounts than the smaller ones. Also, keep in my, at least in Jersey. there are tax benefits with trade in since the tax is not based on the purchase price of the new car but on the difference between the purchase price and trade in value. So you do have savings in there. We saved over approximately $2500 in taxes.

Good luck!


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

The post by *Daekwan* is very informative and sounds to be fact based not an opinion. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Reisen (Aug 31, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> And that's why you don't buy new cars and not keep them forever. I can't imagine taking that big of a bath on a car. You can also sell it outright for a bit more and not take quite the hit that you will on the trade-in.


+1. Brand new poster here (I just bought a 2018 Atlas SEL 4Motion last night), but I've been a German car enthusiast for a long time (in our driveway is a 2011 Audi Q5 we bought new, and a 2002 E46 BMW also bought new).

When I see people constantly buying and trading in cars after just a year or two, much less just a few months, I want to say "WTH are you doing???". What an absolute waste of money.

Make a decision and stick with it. Maybe the previous posters are rich and money is no object, but if my wife tells me in 6 months she wants a VW beetle or Audi TT instead, my answer would be "Sorry, the time to decide that was before we bought the $40k depreciating asset".


----------

